# لكل سوال جواب هل لديك الجرأه لتجاوب على اي سؤال



## سمراءءء (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*اتمنى انكم تجاوبو بكـــل صــراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله

ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء بدلا من الا متناع عن

الاجابه!


نبدأ


1 -هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

2-اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟

3 -ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟

4- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

5 -من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

6-لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

7-ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

8-من يسكن قلبك؟

9-هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟

10-هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

11-((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

12-((اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا
تقصد بها ؟

13- انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟

14-هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟

15-هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟

16-بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

17-هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

18-ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟

19-هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

20-هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

21-هل انت مدمن تفكير؟في ماذا؟

22-هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

23-هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟

24-ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

25-حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟

26-عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
27-هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

28-مارأيك في هذا الموضوع 



​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*ليه كدا يا سمراءءءء*
* انا ممكن اجاوب على سوئال:*
1.*هل لديك الجرأه لتجاوب على اي سؤال* ؟ 
*لا ليس لدى الجرأه!!*
*بس ممكن اتشجع كمان شويتين.*


----------



## انديا (26 نوفمبر 2011)

1 احيانا افعله -3  اضربه بالجسمة-4علي مصر-5 ربنا-6 ولا ده ولا ده
-7 فوق الرائع.  بس كفاية عشان تعبت . موضوع رائع ياقمررررررررر


----------



## prayer heartily (26 نوفمبر 2011)

اسئله رهيبه يا سمرا 
بس الاجابه عليها هتفضح الدنيا يا قمر ههه
بس جميل موضوعك


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

> * -هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*



يس ، لا أحتاج لتصنع ، أهم شئ أرضي ذاتي أولاً ..



> *اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟*



لنفسي ، لو كنت قسيت علي نفسي يوما ، فأنا أسف ..



> *ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟
> *



طبيعي هزعل ع أجمل وقت تم إهداره في الخداع ، لكن هتعلم و حزني مش هيأثر علي مستوي أدائي ..



> *اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟*



هبكي في صمت علي حبيبتي ..



> *من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟*



رموشي ، لا أقبل مساعدة ع سبيل الشفقة ..



> *لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟*



اختار أيهما سأكون مبسوط أو منتعش الرغبة ..



> *ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟*



ما في شئ كامل بالوجود ، لذيذ ..



> *من يسكن قلبك؟*



التمتع بالأنا ليس علي حساب الغير ..



> *هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟*



أدرك أن الصدفة و الحظ وجهان لعملة واحدة ..

الصدفة هي توافق التوقيت مع الموقف ..

بالتالي فلو لم تتوافر الصدف لي ، بذلك يرجع لتقصيري بأمتهان الأحترافية ..



> *هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟*



لأ ..



> *((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟*



لسنين البراءة ..



> *((اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟
> *



أقصد بها أستعادة الأمل مجدداً ..



> *هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟*



مش فاهم العبارة ..



> *هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟*



may be ..



> *انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟*



ليس لشخص أو شئ بعينه ، لأن لكل شئ دور ، لا يوجد شئ كامل الوظائف ..



> *بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟*



لست مقتنع بالأعتراف أمام أنسان مثلي ، لحظة ما بعترف بشترط الأعتراف بعناوين ، 

لكن بتلك اللحظة أعترف أنني كنت معكم صريح للغاية ..



> *هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟*



أوؤيد الزواج المتوازن من حيث المفهوم العاطفي و الأجتماعي و كل شئ ، لأن الزواج ليس أرتباط 

شخصان ، بل أرتباط عائلات ، و في النهاية أرغب براحتي لكن ليست علي حساب الآخرين ..



> *ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟*



مفاضلة غير منطقية ، لأن لكل شئ وقته ..



> *هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟*



بالمجتمع العربي لأ ، لأن أطر مفهوم تلك العلاقة غير متوافر ، فبالتالي هيتم أساءة الأستخدام ..



> *هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟*



لأ ، ليس لكوني متوحد بالبرية ، لكن لأجل 

إدراكي لمفهوم الطمع و الطموح ،

الطمع هو رغبتي بإقتناء ما بيد الغير لكن بشرط زوالها من قريبي لتكهني أن هذا هو التميز ..

الطموح هو رغبتي بالرقي دون النظر للغير علي أنه مقياس بل تقدم ذاتي هي المقياس ..



> *هل انت مدمن تفكير؟في ماذا؟*



يس ، التفكير بذاتي ..



> *هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟*



الكره يؤخرني ، لو أردت المنافسة فحتماً و لابد أن يتوافر التكافئ و إلا لن يرضيني الفوز ..



> *هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟*



أنطباع أولي و ليس مبدئي ، لأن المظهر هي صورة الشخص ، 

في النهاية هي تعبر عن ذوقه ، تباين الأذواق ليس عيباً ، لولا أختلفت الأذواق لبارت السلع ..



> *ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟*



سرعة لباقته ..



> *عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*



لا توجد عادة تسيطر جبراً دون سيطرة مني ، بالتالي ما أعتدت عليه لا أرغب بتركه طالما درسته و مقتنع به ..



> *هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟*



لست ضعيف بعدم ملكيتي لكل الأشياء ، لأن قوتي تكمن داخلي ليس بتعدد مقتنياتي ..



> *مارأيك في هذا الموضوع *



ليس كل الصواب خيراً ..

==

bye ..


----------



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *اتمنى انكم تجاوبو بكـــل صــراحه ولكن لكم حرية الامتناع عن بعض الاسئله
> 
> ولكن بامكانك ايضا ان تجاوب بذكاء بدلا من الا متناع عن
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل 

الرب يباركك.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2012)

> *1 -هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟*​




*ايوا-- بس اوقات فى المنتدى نفسه مبفعلش ما *
*اقوله ....*​​
*



2-اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لإى شخص زعلته بدون قصد و مخدتش بالى*​ 


> *3 -ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟*​



*:gun:*​*معايا متحصلش ههههههههههه*​​​ 


> *4- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟*​



​*ههههههه الحقيقه فى دى مش بتوصا.. ممكن ابكى على اى شخص معرفوش لمجرد إنى شوفتو و حسيت بيه*​​​


> *5 -من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟*​



*ربى... و لو إنسان مفيش لإنى محبش ابكى قدام حد..يبقا مناديل الحمام *​​​
*6






-لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مش عارفا خيرونى فى إيه؟؟ لو فى حد فيهم فى محنه اكيد هقف للى محتاج لى اكثر و ساعتها الحبيب هيقدر او الصديق العزيز هيقدر * ​


> *7-ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟*​



​*له ميزاته و له عيوبه..بس بوجه عام جميل*​​​


> *8-من يسكن قلبك؟*​



​*كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى بيسكنو قلبى*​​
*



9-هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا ابدا *​ 


> *10-هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟*​



​*ايوا هزمنى بس كان حزن و خوف..بس اخذت فرصه تانيا*​​​


> *11-((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟*​



​*اعتقد لإى شخص تكلمت معه و تعاطفت معه و شعرت به/بها*​​​


> *12-((اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا*
> *تقصد بها ؟*​



*ممممم لو ضاعت منى حاجه ماديه (مش اشخاص)بقول خلاص الى راح راح *​​​​ 
*



13- انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ربى*​ 
*



14-هل لديك الجرأه ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**30  اسمع حد يقول عجوزه :nunu0000:*​ 
*



15-هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا*​ 
*



16-بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اقر و اعترف إنى بحبكم كلكم *​ 


> *17-هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟*​



​*العاطفى-- اعتقد إن المحبه بتقدر تساعد إستمرار الزواج و تخطيه كل المشاكل التى تتعرضه فى الحياه..*​​​


> *18-ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟*​



​*الزواج ممن احب(جايز كان يطير ههههههههههههه) بس الموضوع ده لو الواحده عارفا نفسها إنها مش هتنشغل عن دراستها و إنها تقدر على المسئوليه بتاعت البيت و الزوج مع الدراسه*​​
.
*بس نصيحا لكل بنت الشهاده الاول متحمليش نفسك اعباء كثيره ...*​


> *19-هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟*​



​​ايوا اعترف​
*



20-هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اعتقد ايوا العاطفيه بس مش تدمير حياه-- اعتقد جرح كبير و اكيد انا كمان اتجرحت.*​ 


> *21-هل انت مدمن تفكير؟في ماذا؟*​



​*لا اعتقد انا من الناس الى مبتفكرش كتير-- بسبها على ربنا*​​​


> *22-هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟*​



​*محصلتش*​​​


> *23-هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟*​



​*لا ابدا *​​
- لإن كل الإنطباعات الى اخذتها إكتشفت إنها خطاء لما قربت للإنسان و عرفته.
*



24-ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ممممممم ابتسامته..ممكن المس طيبه الإنسان من إبتسامته و عينه.*​ 


> *25-حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟*​



*تعرف فولان؟- ايوا*
*عاشرتو؟ - لا*​*يبقا متعرفوش*​​
و
*مفيش حاجه باقيا*
*(اعتقد دول حكم)*​


> *26-عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*​



*ممممممممم معتقدش إنى عندى عاده احب اتركها*​ 
​​​*



27-هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا ابدا حب التملك ده مش عندى خالص و مبملش*​ 
*



28-مارأيك في هذا الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*موضوع جامد جدا و جميل اششكرك*​


----------

